# Tally-ho



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey everybody, so i've got a tally-ho call that I haven't used yet and plan on doing so pretty soon here. Do you want to make a variation of the whole "waa waa waaaa" stuff? I was wondering if any of you have experience with this call and what kind of sequences and pitches you throw out there? How do you guys use your lips or your teeth more on the reed? I've heard of guys doing it both ways but I don't get it I guess. I know since it's an open reed call it's a little more difficult to master..anyways..any tips on sounds, styles, and techniques would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

You might get a better understanding of how to do it on here but you'll learn it faster and better if you watch some videos and hear someone make the sounds and replicate them on your call until you are satisfied.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I use my teeth on the reed on my open reeds. I feel I can get more variance to the sound like that. I have had trouble with my Tally Ho. Seems like it is very sensitive to cold and moisture levels. I need to mess around with mine and I might even cut a whole new reed for it and try that.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

The first open reed call I ever purchased was a Tally Ho. 
I had a real tough time making it sound right to my ear... 20 years later and after using many other types of calls I can make it sound just fine. I think it is a matter of practice with any type of mouth call. There are other calls that are easier to blow IMO. The Tally Ho has a very flat sound board and a very stiff reed compared to some of the other open reeds on the market. I am not running down that call, it is a very good one, and I have used it with success. I just think you have picked a tough call to start with if this is going to be your first attempt. Don't get rid of it though, I bet it will be one of your favorites once you learn to blow a call.

As for pitch from this call, I think it makes good Jackrabbit and Fawn type tones.

Fallguy, I tried several different materials for making a new reed. Nothing ended up being better than the original for me.

+1 on CoyoteBlitz's suggestion of the videos.

Good luck

YS


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i just picked up the tally ho the other day... its ok but i put alot of pressure on my calls and it i cant on the tally ho. but it has a sound in it i like. i use my teeth on the reed i can put more controll on the call. on one my howlers i use my lips so i guess its just a personal prefference.

ive been coyote hunting with a buddy for a long time and i started calling myself 2 years ago. the only way you are going to learn is to practice and listen to alot of dvd's and when you go out with someone who is good at calling hum along to the sounds and try to mimic the pressure he is making also.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a few Tally Ho's I like them. Cheap, and work well. The nice part about them is you go through them fast, because of the external reed, freezing etc. But they are cheap so you can have a few. I use my lips/ teeth. Most of the time I put my lips on it and put my teeth on my lips if that makes sense. SO I change pitch with my teeth, which changes the pressure of my lips... ??? That is the best way I can explain it. It seems to work well for me.


----------

